
World's poorest countries to aim for 100% green energy - ramonvillasante
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-38028130
======
rallycarre
Not to undermine their intentions but do these countries have oil and coal to
begin with? Everyone is going to play their economic advantage and they will
be the biggest losers in global warming.

I say this as someone who believes in renewable energy and should invest in
it.

I am sure as hell trump would see it this way.

